# Cabelas photo of the month



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

My photo is number 6. Could use your help in the voting. One of the best outdoors images I've gotten this year.

http://texasoutdoorsmedia.com/photo-of-the-month/


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Done. Good luck.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

MT Stringer said:


> Done. Good luck.


 thanks a bunch!


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Done
Good luck


----------



## camowag (Aug 25, 2005)

Done deal, leading the pack........nice pic

Good Luck!!!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Done. Great pic. Best of luck.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

done and u are in the lead so far.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Done, your at 33%. Good luck!


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Done, good luck. Looks like you are ahead @ 33%.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Current leader


*6 (33%)*
47 (20%)
29 (8%)
8 (8%)
32 (5%)


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

Done. Good Luck


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

You got my vote. Congrats again on your encounter. Outstanding.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Green'd everyone who voted!


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Did you get it?


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice one Mike.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks again for voting guys...just ordered a set of Costa's courtesy of Cabelas online!


----------

